# How Can the Government Dump Illegals in a State?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

What Constitutional authority does the federal government have that allows them to dump illegals in any state they choose without the consent of the state government?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

painterswife said:


> They are not illegals under the law. They have applied for asylum and have the legal right to travel within the US.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

They use airplanes and busses


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> What Constitutional authority does the federal government have that allows them to dump illegals in any state they choose without the consent of the state government?


None, They do not care.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We need cheap slave labor. Someone has to run the leaf blowers


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

That asylum bit, so they are legal that some point out. Fine. Now if only the government followed through on the rest of the process. ALL of it. At every level. Most of this issue would be taken care of.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Congress needs to work together and implement better immigration laws. The problem is both sides play games and don't seem capable of working together on such an important thing.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

The elected officials and the Federal and state agencies figured out long ago that they can get away with ANYTHING unless somebody or some group can finance and endure years of court appeals.

By the time a case reaches the Supreme Court (assuming the Supreme Court agrees to hear the case and overturns the government's procedures) the vast majority of people will have become accustomed to the government's unconstitutional usurping of power.

Currently we are seeing that happening with states that ignore the Constitution and the recent Supreme Court ruling regarding the Second amendment.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

After yesterday watching Pelosi Ukraine will be our new state.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Congress needs to work together and implement better immigration laws. The problem is both sides play games and don't seem capable of working together on such an important thing.


They seem to work just fine. Some people are just impatient. What do you suggest they do differently?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> That asylum bit, so they are legal that some point out. Fine. Now if only the government followed through on the rest of the process. ALL of it. At every level. Most of this issue would be taken care of.


Most are not granted asylum, but they never leave.

Someone has to pluck chickens


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The Biden Crime Cartel, don't need no stinking authority. They are importing the next generation of voters. We have hundreds of thousands of homeless, and they are importing more.


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Hmmm... my post was deleted.

Maybe Elon needs to buy this outfit.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> What Constitutional authority does the federal government have that allows them to dump illegals in any state they choose without the consent of the state government?


None really. It's more of a "because we said so" thing.
Our borders don't matter. Ukraine on the other hand...


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

Big_John said:


> Hmmm... my post was deleted.
> 
> Maybe Elon needs to buy this outfit.


Check the previous thread, your message is on the first thread,


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> Congress needs to work together and implement better immigration laws. The problem is both sides play games and don't seem capable of working together on such an important thing.


Better? What is better? 

Plenty are here that are not going to ever go back. Instead they will continue to be a drain on the economy. Vast amounts of money spent on providing a variety of care for them. At the detriment of the legal citizens. 

On the other hand if cheap labor is desired then I guess its working. Not exactly fair to the legal citizens competing in many of the trades. 

We do not enforce what laws we have. No games needed. Just enforce the laws we have. Especially against those that hire or support the illegals in any form.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> Most are not granted asylum, but they never leave.
> 
> Someone has to pluck chickens


Correct on not leaving. Very little labor is really needed to pluck chickens. And there are a variety of legal methods to get what little chicken pluckers we need.
Just for the fun of it, how about we pluck our own chickens. Seems its a skill a lot of folks need to learn for home use.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll repeat that was deleted I assume because it was in line with one that broke the TOS.

The federal government does this because they are a criminal enterprise and they hate the citizenry of the US.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

The battle raging between the federal government and the State of Arizona over its so-called anti immigration law has raised several constitutional issues. It has been asserted by those opposed to the law that the States are precluded from protecting their borders and preventing the influx of illegal aliens because these powers were granted exclusively to the federal government. This assertion is erroneous because *the individual States, as sovereign political entities, have the absolute right to protect their borders from illegal aliens irrespective of the Constitution or any power granted to the federal government.*​​More: Tenth Amendment Center​


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Hiro said:


> I'll repeat that was deleted I assume because it was in line with one that broke the TOS.
> 
> The federal government does this because they are a criminal enterprise and they hate the citizenry of the US.


I didn't realize I was in the Computer forum when I originally posted, so I created a new thread in General Chat and renamed the other one.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

wkndwrnch said:


> Check the previous thread, your message is on the first thread,


Somehow, it always sounds better if someone hollers about mod censorship first.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There are quite a few illegals here. They are not seeking asylum. They have no need to request asylum. As soon as that achor baby drops on US soil the whole family qualifies for govt assistance.

"It is important to define exactly who is and is not an illegal alien because many organizations deliberately misclassify some illegal aliens in a dishonest effort to portray that population as smaller than it actually is. Many organizations and mainstream media sources incorrectly classify unaccompanied alien minors (UAMs), recipients of Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA), and/or those with Temporary Protected Status (TPS) as being lawfully present in the United States.

Such classifications are inaccurate. Individuals who have been granted any form of deferred action or who have received TPS have not been granted “lawful status.” Rather, federal immigration authorities have acknowledged their unlawful presence and are opting to temporarily defer their removal from the country. These types of limited deportation deferrals are subject to revocation in a wide variety of circumstances."









2021 Update: How Many Illegal Aliens Live in the United States? | Federation for American Immigration Reform


As of the end of 2021, FAIR estimates that approximately 15.5 million illegal aliens reside within the United States. This number is substantially higher than FAIR’s previous estimate of 14.5 million in 2020.




www.fairus.org


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Congress needs to work together and implement better immigration laws.


Why? Why should the United States be the dumping ground for everyone who couldn't make it in their own country? If I go to Mexico and over stay my visa, or just walk across the border and don't get a visa, they will lock me up in a Mexican Federal Prison for three years. And a Mexican Federal Prison is no holiday resort.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> pluck chickens.
> how about we pluck our own chickens. Seems its a skill a lot of folks need to learn for home use.


It was more a metaphor than literal, but ICE raids have cleared out some processing plants


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> They have no need to request asylum. As soon as that achor baby drops on US soil the whole family qualifies for govt assistance.


And by extension those dropping a bambino on US soil become citizens


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> It was more a metaphor than literal, but ICE raids have cleared out some processing plants


Sad part is that it seems unusual to see the plant management prosecuted for the illegal hiring. Add some serious fines to get the money people attention and things might change.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

400 years ago or so, many, many unwanted immigrants came to what is now the U.S.A. and Canada. I wonder what all of the indigenous people (Indians) of that time period felt about that?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> 400 years ago or so, many, many unwanted immigrants came to what is now the U.S.A. and Canada. I wonder what all of the indigenous people (Indians) of that time period felt about that?


One has nothing to do with the other.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

painterswife said:


> Congress needs to work together and implement better immigration laws. The problem is both sides play games and don't seem capable of working together on such an important thing.


No they don’t, they need to enforce the laws we have and deport everyone that’s here illegally . Round them ALL up and ship them out!!!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> 400 years ago or so, many, many unwanted immigrants came to what is now the U.S.A. and Canada. I wonder what all of the indigenous people (Indians) of that time period felt about that?


They may or may not have been unwanted but they weren’t Illegal.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> No they don’t, they need to enforce the laws we have and deport everyone that’s here illegally . Round them ALL up and ship them out!!!


They are not here illegally if they apply for asylum.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

There are alot of powers under the 10th amendment that are not really used. A state governor probably COULD do something about it if he really wanted to.

Desantis loaded them all on a bus and sent them to Martha's Vineyard. If a governor didnt want them he could say "sorry we do not have housing and care facilities that are within my definition of state standards, we are loading them on a bus and sending them out".


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> They are not here illegally if they apply for asylum.


That’s a loophole and the vast, vast majority of those claiming it are lying and just following the instructions given to them by those who sponsor your chosen media, and you know it.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

painterswife said:


> They are not here illegally if they apply for asylum.


Many if not most of them are applying for asylum under FALSE pretenses which means they are here illegally.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That’s a loophole and the vast, vast majority of those claiming it are lying and just following the instructions given to them by those who sponsor your chosen media, and you know it.


Sure I know it. That does not change that the law stands as it is and until Congress changes it the loophole exists. Ranting and raving about the immigrants using the law as it stands changes nothing. You have to get Congress to change the law.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Many if not most of them are applying for asylum under FALSE pretenses which means they are here illegally.


No. They are using the legal system as set up and until their cases are adjudicated they are here legally.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

painterswife said:


> No. They are using the legal system as set up and until their cases are adjudicated they are here legally.


No they are ABUSING the legal system and they are here illegally!!!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> No they are ABUSING the legal system and they are here illegally!!!


Yes, working the system. Not here illegally once they have filed for asylum. That is the reality whether you like it or not.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> They may or may not have been unwanted but they weren’t Illegal.


They couldn't break laws that didn't exist.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> 400 years ago or so, many, many unwanted immigrants came to what is now the U.S.A. and Canada. I wonder what all of the indigenous people (Indians) of that time period felt about that?


That proves how disastrous bad immigration enforcement can be.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Sure I know it. That does not change that the law stands as it is and until Congress changes it the loophole exists. Ranting and raving about the immigrants using the law as it stands changes nothing. You have to get Congress to change the law.


Congress does not want to change the law. The current situation serves the donor class and keeps a useful wedge issue in place.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> 400 years ago or so, many, many unwanted immigrants came to what is now the U.S.A. and Canada. I wonder what all of the indigenous people (Indians) of that time period felt about that?


Now their descendants rake in Billions at Casinos on what is left of Tribal land!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> Now their descendants rake in Billions at Casinos on what is left of Tribal land!


The mob gets a big cut, and the actual (non Indian) management company takes a slice.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Adirondackian said:


> There are alot of powers under the 10th amendment that are not really used. A state governor probably COULD do something about it if he really wanted to.
> 
> Desantis loaded them all on a bus and sent them to Martha's Vineyard. If a governor didnt want them he could say "sorry we do not have housing and care facilities that are within my definition of state standards, we are loading them on a bus and sending them out".


That's not exactly what happened. The illegals had to be asked first if they wanted to go. No governor put them on buses without first getting their consent.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Sure I know it. That does not change that the law stands as it is and until Congress changes it the loophole exists. Ranting and raving about the immigrants using the law as it stands changes nothing. You have to get Congress to change the law.





HDRider said:


> That proves how disastrous bad immigration enforcement can be.


That the law is broken wouldn’t necessarily present the crisis that we’re experiencing today. Normal people wouldn’t, in such significant numbers, risk the journey knowing that they’re likely to be sent back home. The real danger to our country is that there are traitors in our own country and even government who are sending dollars and diverting tax dollars to advertise exactly how to get here and what to say to navigate this loophole.


That said, Mrs. Painter, the law does not say that they have to be allowed in the country after reading the script that your comrades have written for them. It’s perfectly within the law for their asylum case to be initiated, with them being returned to the country from which they crossed into ours while they await their case being heard.

Given that the “remain in Mexico” policy was a legal and relatively effective answer to this loophole that you acknowledge is being abused, do you support Remain in Mexico, and why do you suspect those in our government, who do not, do not?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Allowing "asylum seekers" roam the country when they know full well that many of them will never show up to their court dates is a violation of the law some of you are relying on in this thread... It is a blatant and intentional failure to execute the law, and now they want to allow these people to vote in local elections. They are intentionally aiding and abetting criminals. They're violating the Constitution on purpose, as usual. Let's all stop playing dumb.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

@wiscto What state are you from? I was curious. I look at where people are from to try to see something from their perspective. There are a lot of people on HT that haven't filled out what state that they reside in. Thanks


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> @wiscto What state are you from?


WI. Why?


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

@wiscto Forgive me. I edited my question to you after you read it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That the law is broken wouldn’t necessarily present the crisis that we’re experiencing today. Normal people wouldn’t, in such significant numbers, risk the journey knowing that they’re likely to be sent back home. The real danger to our country is that there are traitors in our own country and even government who are sending dollars and diverting tax dollars to advertise exactly how to get here and what to say to navigate this loophole.
> 
> 
> That said, Mrs. Painter, the law does not say that they have to be allowed in the country after reading the script that your comrades have written for them. It’s perfectly within the law for their asylum case to be initiated, with them being returned to the country from which they crossed into ours while they await their case being heard.
> ...


I don't believe that the policy "Remain in Mexico" worked or reduced the amount of asylum seekers presenting themselves at the southern border in a significant way. It was a temporary stopgap just as Title 42 was. It was not a law. I believe that any policy that encourages them to try to get here and remain close to the border is not a good policy. 

It did not address the real problem. In my opinion, the real problem is the time it takes to process legally the people who do apply. More judges and a quicker turnaround ( days instead of years) would discourage those that know they don't have a real chance at asylum. Combining that with a better immigrant workers system would reduce those who are applying for asylum.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> @wiscto Forgive me. I edited my question to you after you read it.


No worries. I thought you might have been wondering how it affects us up here, but it does. We have our Fentanyl overdoses, we have human trafficking. We do have run of the mill migrants trying to earn a living and mind their business, but sometimes it's hard to know who is operating on behalf of criminal organizations and who isn't. The worst thing is, when the good ones are here illegally they don't want to talk to the cops, so they are easily exploited by the gangs.

A lot of people would be doing without Wisconsin cheese if not for migrant workers, but that system has brought a lot of serious issues.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

I used to assume that it was the states in the southern part of the US that were affected the most by immigration directly from Mexico. Now with this new "forced bussing" issue, I'm not so sure. Ron DeSantis gladly shipped immigrants out of Florida because they won't be voting for him anytime soon. In my neighborhood there are way more "brown" people than black. Now I don't know how many are Mexican, Honduran or from other south american countries that I can't spell. They don't speak english so we don't speak. The people and agencies most affected by that latest influx are the local residents and governments in El Paso TX. Wherever the brown people came from they go to work 6 and 7 days a week and keep there yard clean. I went through bit of a culture shock the first time that a group of them slaughtered a goat and had a fiesta (party, not a car).
Most of the immigrants are looking for honest work and many are running from the Cartels. If a segment of our current American population would put down their game controller, get up out of their gaming chair and quit riding on mom and dad's coattails and go get a job, we wouldn't need laborers from outside countries.
None of my comments are directed towards any of you here.

BTW Maybe painters wife could put her state on where we can see it.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

@wistco I understand totally. I'm still confused about where the Fentanyl is originally coming from? Is it produced in Mexico or are the Chinese sending it in to Mexico? I hear you about the cheese. If not for migrant workers here in Alabama there wouldn't be enough people to work at the chicken plants. The pandemic had a terrible effect on the chicken plants. Not enough workers to cut it up into more selection of chicken parts. "parts is parts"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> I used to assume that it was the states in the southern part of the US that were affected the most by immigration directly from Mexico. Now with this new "forced bussing" issue, I'm not so sure. Ron DeSantis gladly shipped immigrants out of Florida because they won't be voting for him anytime soon. In my neighborhood there are way more "brown" people than black. Now I don't know how many are Mexican, Honduran or from other south american countries that I can't spell. They don't speak english so we don't speak. The people and agencies most affected by that latest influx are the local residents and governments in El Paso TX. Wherever the brown people came from they go to work 6 and 7 days a week and keep there yard clean. I went through bit of a culture shock the first time that a group of them slaughtered a goat and had a fiesta (party, not a car).
> Most of the immigrants are looking for honest work and many are running from the Cartels. If a segment of our current American population would put down their game controller, get up out of their gaming chair and quit riding on mom and dad's coattails and go get a job, we wouldn't need laborers from outside countries.
> None of my comments are directed towards any of you here.
> 
> BTW Maybe painters wife could put her state on where we can see it.


People don't post details about themselves if they don't feel the need. I have interacted on here for years and most regular users know what state I live in. Many don't want to share that info and being asked for it by a newcomer does not change that. If you really want to know then PM someone and if they feel like sharing they will.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> I don't believe that the policy "Remain in Mexico" worked or reduced the amount of asylum seekers presenting themselves at the southern border in a significant way. It was a temporary stopgap just as Title 42 was. It was not a law. I believe that any policy that encourages them to try to get here and remain close to the border is not a good policy.
> 
> It did not address the real problem. In my opinion, the real problem is the time it takes to process legally the people who do apply. More judges and a quicker turnaround ( days instead of years) would discourage those that know they don't have a real chance at asylum. Combining that with a better immigrant workers system would reduce those who are applying for asylum.


We are currently under a temporary stopgap.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> We are currently under a temporary stopgap.


Yes, and those temporary stopgap policies are not a long-term solution.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

painterswife said:


> Yes, working the system. Not here illegally once they have filed for asylum. That is the reality whether you like it or not.


They’re illegal aliens whether you can comprehend that or not.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Yes, and those temporary stopgap policies are not a long-term solution.


Tell Biden. He is the one that signed the current temporary policy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> They’re illegal aliens whether you can comprehend that or not.


Not under the laws of this country.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Not under the laws of this country.


We are operating on a temporary change to a regulation that may or may not be Constitutional.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

wiscto said:


> No worries. I thought you might have been wondering how it affects us up here, but it does. We have our Fentanyl overdoses, we have human trafficking. We do have run of the mill migrants trying to earn a living and mind their business, but sometimes it's hard to know who is operating on behalf of criminal organizations and who isn't. The worst thing is, when the good ones are here illegally they don't want to talk to the cops, so they are easily exploited by the gangs.
> 
> A lot of people would be doing without Wisconsin cheese if not for migrant workers, but that system has brought a lot of serious issues.


I was born into a migrant farm labor family… Americans did the work long before the massive invasion we’re seeing at the border was ever even dreamed up or encouraged.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

painterswife said:


> Not under the laws of this country.


Yes indeed under the laws of this country…


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Yes indeed under the laws of this country…


Nah, once you have papers from immigration you are here legally.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

We should ban ALL immigration until every single illegal alien and any resident noncitizens who’ve committed crimes while in the country has been deported. Leaving no stone unturned when searching for them.
Only then should we consider opening up our borders to limited LEGAL immigration based upon MERIT.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

painterswife said:


> Nah, once you have papers from immigration you are here legally.


Please put down the crack pipe and walk away…


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Please put down the crack pipe and walk away…


LOL. It must hurt that how you want it to be is not what the reality is.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

@painterswife Have you seen the Mexican house painters, the ones that paint inside, they use empty 5-gallon buckets with lids on them as short stilts to reach up high to paint the trim. They tape the handle around their paints leg to be able to move the bucket with them.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> @wistco I understand totally. I'm still confused about where the Fentanyl is originally coming from? Is it produced in Mexico or are the Chinese sending it in to Mexico? I hear you bout the cheese. If not for migrant workers here in Alabama there wouldn't be enough people to work at the chicken plants. The pandemic had a terrible effect on the chicken plants. Not enough workers to cut it up into more selection of chicken parts. "parts is parts"


According to leaks from various government agencies, the fentanyl is being produced in China, shipped to the cartels, and smuggled across the southern border. There are heavy restrictions in the US on fentanyl, but I suppose it's possible that some production is being done here. That wouldn't be the cheap way to get it, though.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Fentanyl is being smuggled, not coming across with asylum seekers.https://www.foxnews.com/us/arizona-border-officers-find-more-than-fentanyl-pills-hidden-train-arriving-mexico

"A train entering the United States from Mexico contained hundreds of thousands of fentanyl pills and other drugs, border officials said Wednesday. "


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> Not under the laws of this country.


Again, you're just wrong. Those who actually make it to their court date often know full well that they do not meet the grounds for asylum. The Democrats know it too, because the majority of claims are rejected. Allowing them into the country to roam around freely, knowing full well that almost none of them are being persecuted at home for their race, ethnicity, social group, or political opinion, is a criminal act. Those who have no intention of showing up to their trials because they're active criminals in both countries.......are criminals. Failing to secure the border and to provide immediate asylum trials, and instead just letting anyone and everyone claiming asylum to move to the interior of the country, is a criminal act.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> Fentanyl is being smuggled, not coming across with asylum seekers.https://www.foxnews.com/us/arizona-border-officers-find-more-than-fentanyl-pills-hidden-train-arriving-mexico
> 
> "A train entering the United States from Mexico contained hundreds of thousands of fentanyl pills and other drugs, border officials said Wednesday. "


Yes. It is being smuggled. That's what I said. 

But not every asylum seeker is law abiding, just so you know, I happen to have known quite a few over the years. And besides that you can pretty easily read that for yourself in the news.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wiscto said:


> Again, you're just wrong. Those who actually make it to their court date often know full well that they do not meet the grounds for asylum. The Democrats know it too, because the majority of claims are rejected. Allowing them into the country to roam around freely, knowing full well that none of them are being persecuted at home for their race, ethnicity, social group, or political opinion, is a criminal act. Those who have no intention of showing up to their trials because they're active criminals in both countries.......are criminals. Failing to secure the border and to provide immediate asylum trials, and instead just letting anyone and everyone claiming asylum to move to the interior of the country, is a criminal act.


 Innocent until proven guilty. Those are the laws and even if they don't meet the requirements for asylum they are allowed their day in court according to the laws of this country. The moment they are allowed to stay they are here legally.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wiscto said:


> Yes. It is being smuggled. That's what I said.
> 
> But not every asylum seeker is law abiding, just so you know, I happen to have known quite a few over the years. And besides that you can pretty easily read that for yourself in the news.


 I did not quote your post. It was directed the discussion in general and others that claim those seeking asylum are the ones causing the fentanyl problem.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> Innocent until proven guilty. Those are the laws and even if they don't meet the requirements for asylum they are allowed their day in court according to the laws of this country. The moment they are allowed to stay they are here legally.


Asylum is not matter of guilt or innocence. It's a matter of qualification. The hearings are not criminal.

As for putting politicians on trial for aiding and abetting illegal migration.......you're right, they're innocent until we prosecute and convict.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> I did not quote your post. It was directed the discussion in general and others that claim those seeking asylum are the ones causing the fentanyl problem.


If you leave it open to a guess people will guess. Either way, some asylum seekers are actually criminal elements aiding in the smuggling and distribution. So...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wiscto said:


> Asylum is not matter of guilt or innocence. It's a matter of qualification. The hearings are not criminal.
> 
> As for putting politicians on trial for aiding and abetting illegal migration.......you're right, they're innocent until we prosecute and convict.


It is adjudicated in a court of law and until their application is turned down they are here legally.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> It is adjudicated in a court of law and until their application is turned down they are here legally.


Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Echo. Echo. Echo. The system is intentionally inadequate, and that is absolutely criminal. Congress knows that most asylum seekers will not qualify, yet they give the asylum seekers a year to apply, and then after that it will take a lengthy amount of time for the courts to hear their cases. In the meantime they work for menial wages to keep the rich folks' homes clean, milk the cows, sheer the sheep, make US born anchor babies.....and yes some of them are here to participate in organized crime. Many of those who aren't will wink and nod you in the right direction... Just go work in any factory and look for the one with two phones.

At no point did I say the asylum seekers were all criminal. The system is criminal. Congress is criminal. And I want them all prosecuted. After that I want new migrant worker treaties on the books, paths to citizenship that make sense, I want the cartels dead, I want the Chinese fentanyl ships captured and their factories sabotaged.... And I want Americans to grow some stones and make our hemisphere livable for more people. There's no reason why the Western Hemisphere can't be more stable than this... It's ridiculous.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Loopholes are interesting things in the twisted minds of some. Drop a thousand illegal aliens in a state, no problem, its a "loophole"....











Trump uses legal tax "loopholes" to reduce his taxes [ like everyone else in America ];


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Trump did use loopholes to legally reduce taxes. He also illegally paid people in ways there are not loopholes to reduce his taxes.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I see this issue a lot like Ruby Ridge.

There are many things that if you or I did them, we would be charged as criminals. But so long as 'Qualified Immunity' exists then any government agent can do those things, and in all likelihood, they will get a promotion.

Can federal agents release illegals in each state? Sure they can. And what exists to stop them? Nothing.

Even if we all scream about it, the agents who did it will get transfers and promotions.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Yes, working the system. Not here illegally once they have filed for asylum. That is the reality whether you like it or not.


Goodness. More CNN propaganda.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> BTW Maybe painters wife could put her state on where we can see it.


Like many of those who wink and nod at some lawbreakers then binge watch hearings on others, she isn't in an area affected by illegals trespassing on her property. When they start sleeping in her shed and stealing her livestock, she can declare her isolated piece of heaven a sanctuary and put them to work for her.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Applying for asylum while carrying the flag of the country pursuing them, on phones with no chargers, hopping on buses after photo shoots, buses no one seems interested in finding out who owns.
Yes, the folks I know personally affected by illegal aliens, some physically, emotionally and financially harms, might differ in the opinion.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Must be some confusion of what is considered a legal checkpoint.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

With a Southern Tex/Mex accent a native American says "That's a real good wall you built there DJ"


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> No they don’t, they need to enforce the laws we have and deport everyone that’s here illegally . Round them ALL up and ship them out!!!


Yeah. And $1,500,000,000,000 would fund a lots of enforcement.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

That looks like Honduran and Guatemalan flags that they are holding.
2 serious questions. Doesn't Mexico have a wall at their southern border?
Did anyone tell the prospective migrants that it is way colder up here than where they are from? They look like they don't have much in the way of winter clothing.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> They are not here illegally if they apply for asylum.


True. Seems to me this country needs to rework the asylum laws. Quickly.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> Yes, working the system. Not here illegally once they have filed for asylum. That is the reality whether you like it or not.


If false pretense is used in the request then its illegal. Problem is that is hard to prove once they have been coached on what to say and how to act.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

HDRider said:


> The mob gets a big cut, and the actual (non Indian) management company takes a slice.


Thats the Indians problem


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Redlands Okie said:


> True. Seems to me this country needs to rework the asylum laws. Quickly.


I agree. The laws need to be changed and methods if adjudication need to be sped up.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Redlands Okie said:


> If false pretense is used in the request then its illegal. Problem is that is hard to prove once they have been coached on what to say and how to act.


And that is one of several issues. Just as a spouse who lies to get a restraining order, there is typically little consequence.
They have been coached, in many instances, by American citizens and American organizations that donate to the party in power. The party in power, then looks the other way. Allowing invaders, illegal by definition, to cross our borders is also a crime.
Enforcement of the security of our borders has failed.
Enforcement of the laws that protect our borders has failed.
The prosecution of those in charge of our security has failed.
The CNN fed propagandists are fed and led by the very ones that pretty much have committed treason and crimes against the nation.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> That looks like Honduran and Guatemalan flags that they are holding.
> 2 serious questions. Doesn't Mexico have a wall at their southern border?


If I had a fence in my backyard, it is likely to keep my dog in and my kids safe.
It doesn't stop anyone to wants to climb it.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

@GTX63 Are you in a border state?


----------



## HappyinETx (Apr 28, 2021)

MoonRiver said:


> What Constitutional authority does the federal government have that allows them to dump illegals in any state they choose without the consent of the state government?


So you're basically saying "Screw you, Texas and you other border states. It's your problem, not ours"?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> @GTX63 Are you in a border state?


No, but it some areas here it identifies as one.
I have two siblings in border states. One in Tuscon, who like the typical liberal idealogues, liked to reinvent definitions and bend terminology to suit her favorable pov of illegal immigration. That was about 15 years ago. These days, she tires of chasing them off the bench in front of her shop in the morning, digging thru the dumpster in back and trying to kick in the service door that she has had to reinforce countless times. Or finding them in her carport or home office, rummaging thru her property, setting up in a tent back by the alley. 

The laws don't need to be changed. Laws against trespassing into our country weren't rescinded. They have merely been reinvented thru double speak and gas lighting to mean something else, and ignored. The ones who support this invasion convince themselves first via corporate media, then expect you to believe them when they tell you the majority of illegals go to their court dates, were actually persecuted by their government, and contribute to a better American society.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

MoonRiver said:


> What Constitutional authority does the federal government have that allows them to dump illegals in any state they choose without the consent of the state government?


What constitutional authority does the government have to violate the law and just let the invaders into OUR country?

NONE

How is moving everyone in the world to the USA the solution for the world's problems? It makes no sense.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

@GTX63 I see. I hate to hear of her direct troubles along with the people in the majority of Texas and other border states. The guy in WI made a good point too that we are all being affected. 
I really don't think I see the far-lefters standing at the border waving them in, anymore than I believe that some far-right nutcase is standing at the border ready to shoot them. 
I don't think the U.S. really will be able to stop excess migration, legal or illegal. A wall like the "Great Wall of China" will not stop anyone determined enough to tunnel under it and pop up in a broom closet in a Mexican Restaurant north of the border.
A few years back, as I was driving into my neighborhood, I saw a Mexican food supply truck parked in front of a mobile home with the engine running. As I passed by the truck, several Mexicans I assume, Get out of the back of the dry-box truck. I couldn't help but ask myself if they were illegals or legals. Which tax the American system the most?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Walls and enforced laws might not stop all, but it would stop the thousands a day crossing issue. Also we need to be putting a lot of effort into enforcing the laws against people who are found hiring or otherwise aiding those illegal to work or be here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know about people waving illegals into border states, but there are taxpayer funded groups in Ohio that welcome illegals and help them apply for govt funding and services.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> Ron DeSantis gladly shipped immigrants out of Florida because they won't be voting for him anytime soon.


Rhonda Santis is a boil on the butt of the country.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> Rhonda Santis is a boil on the butt of the country.


I consider you a centrist


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

colourfastt said:


> Rhonda Santis is a boil on the butt of the country.


Are you one of the people that benefits from this invasion issue and wants it to continue? Cannot see much of reason to condone it. Would be nice if Santis ran for higher office I think.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

Centrist are the failsafe in a country that only has a 2 party system.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lickskillet Homestead said:


> Centrist are the failsafe in a country that only has a 2 party system.


You misunderstood me


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Kamala got a Christmas present from Texas.









Migrants Bused to VP Kamala Harris' D.C. Home on Christmas Eve


Busloads of undocumented migrants were dropped off on the doorstep of VP Kamala Harris' home in Washington D.C. ... during freezing temperatures on Christmas Eve.




www.tmz.com


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

@HDRider My comment wasn't directed at you. I should have said, "Centrist are the failsafe in a country that only has a 2 party system and if our country had a 3 party system it wouldn't check and balance itself as easy."
My apologies to the OP for going off topic.


----------



## dr doright (Sep 15, 2011)

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> What constitutional authority does the government have to violate the law and just let the invaders into OUR country?
> 
> NONE
> 
> How is moving everyone in the world to the USA the solution for the world's problems? It makes no sense.


Of course it makes no sense! This administration is evil to the point that they have been given over to reprobate minds. Remember the story in the Bible where the evil king was made insane and was eating grass? We are being led by insane "grass eaters".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It isn't the dirt under our feet, it is the mindset that made this country so appealing.
There is a little irony in that we have attempted to force our mindset onto other governments countless times without success; in fact, we are hated for it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> I don't know about people waving illegals into border states, but there are taxpayer funded groups in Ohio that welcome illegals and help them apply for govt funding and services.


Let's route the next 100,000 illegals there.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> Let's route the next 100,000 illegals there.


They'll fit right in with the more than 90,000 already living here. Most residents (taxpayers) are NOT happy with the situation.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

round em up, send em home, lock the doors.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> They'll fit right in with the more than 90,000 already living here. Most residents (taxpayers) are NOT happy with the situation.


Yet curiously, the recent voting patterns, overall, would tell us that is not true.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Yet curiously, the recent voting patterns, overall, would tell us that is not true.


The president who demanded better border security won in Ohio. We were outnumbered by those who welcome immigrants, into another state.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

It isn't just this administration given over to reprobate minds, sadly. The previous one seems to think they are the equal of God, claims to be clairvoyant, and speaks with an unspeakably filthy mouth. 

As to shipping the illegal aliens to non border states, bring on the transportation or stop them from entering. Every time NYC whines over how many they are getting I think they should stop and consider what they consider smaller towns (in comparison) like El Paso to handle.

If we are going to allow them into the USA, it is into the full USA, not just the border states.

I would tell all the non border NIMBYS to then mobilize to help keep illegal entering from happening.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

nodak3 said:


> I would tell all the non border NIMBYS to then mobilize to help keep illegal entering from happening.


 NIMYS don't see a problem with "dreamers" because well, it isn't a problem for them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> The president who demanded better border security won in Ohio. We were outnumbered by those who welcome immigrants, into another state.


I hope Mr. Vance serves you well.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I hope Mr. Vance serves you well.


The lesser of 2 evils is still evil.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> Trump did use loopholes to legally reduce taxes. He also illegally paid people in ways there are not loopholes to reduce his taxes.


Yea as opposed to the Clinton Foundation, funded by Saudis and banks and all the glorious monsters of the world, already with the lowest cash pass-through rate of any non-profit organization of it's type, legally wining and dining their employees and gallivanting all over Manhattan on non-profit dollars that could have just as easily gone to United Way. Why? Well because Congress made sure it was all legal. Sleezy DNC influence peddling at its finest. At least Carter tries to do real things with his foundation. The Clintons are just a for-profit United Way that is, in the most laughable sense of the word, "non-profit".


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wiscto said:


> Yea as opposed to the Clinton Foundation, funded by Saudis and banks and all the glorious monsters of the world, already with the lowest cash pass-through rate of any non-profit organization of it's type, legally wining and dining their employees and gallivanting all over Manhattan on non-profit dollars that could have just as easily gone to United Way. Why? Well because Congress made sure it was all legal. Sleezy DNC influence peddling at its finest. At least Carter tries to do real things with his foundation. The Clintons are just a for-profit United Way that is, in the most laughable sense of the word, "non-profit".


Did you forget Trump's foundation got shut down because of his illegal dealings with it?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> Did you forget Trump's foundation got shut down because of his illegal dealings with it?


No I didn't. I'm just sick of selective outrage from your side of the aisle. It's easy to be sleazy when Congress makes it legal for you... Right Billary?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wiscto said:


> No I didn't. I'm just sick of selective outrage from your side of the aisle. It's easy to be sleazy when Congress makes it legal for you... Right Billary?


You were the one who responded to me with selective outrage. I originally responded to the other poster about Trump so I was right on point.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> You were the one who responded to me with selective outrage. I originally responded to the other poster about Trump so I was right on point.


What are you seven years old? "You were the one na na na." 

You routinely deflect for the Democrats. I gave you a dose, that's all. Take it or admit that they're no less disgusting than the people you can't shut up about, they just rigged the system to hide it better.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wiscto said:


> What are you seven years old? "You were the one na na na."
> 
> You routinely deflect for the Democrats. I gave you a dose, that's all. Take it or admit that they're no less disgusting than the people you can't shut up about, they just rigged the system to hide it better.


Another fail. I never said that both sides don't have their bad guys. You are the one who made it about more than it was.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes it is the same old selective outrage. Just more of the "But Trump...".
Must be Tuesday.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

painterswife said:


> Another fail. I never said that both sides don't have their bad guys. You are the one who made it about more than it was.


Notice how you had to transform your argument to fit the new window you just made... I don't have to explain myself. You act like you vote for the good guys... Pelosi and her husband got rich on insider trading and they made sure it was legal for them while it was illegal for everyone else. Martha Stewart went to prison, Nancy got to be your anti-Trump here. I already discussed the Clintons.... Since you're so non partisan..............you do the Obamas.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

Steve Bannon charged with fraud over border wall fundraiser - BBC News 
Judge says Steve Bannon siphoned $1m from ‘build the wall’ campaign while dismissing indictment | The Independent 
Steve Bannon: Donald Trump aide charged in border wall scam (cnbc.com)


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Greenbrook Acres said:


> Steve Bannon charged with fraud over border wall fundraiser - BBC News
> Judge says Steve Bannon siphoned $1m from ‘build the wall’ campaign while dismissing indictment | The Independent
> Steve Bannon: Donald Trump aide charged in border wall scam (cnbc.com)


Some of you really just can't help yourselves can you? What is the current administration doing? Why are they doing it?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Greenbrook Acres said:


> Steve Bannon charged with fraud over border wall fundraiser - BBC News
> Judge says Steve Bannon siphoned $1m from ‘build the wall’ campaign while dismissing indictment | The Independent
> Steve Bannon: Donald Trump aide charged in border wall scam (cnbc.com)


Has that case gone to trial?


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)

Steve Bannon Gets November 2023 Trial Date in New York Fraud Case


Former Trump White House strategist Steve Bannon was given a November 2023 trial date on charges he defrauded contributors to a privately funded US-Mexico border wall out of more than $15 million.




 www.bloomberg.com


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Greenbrook Acres said:


> Steve Bannon Gets November 2023 Trial Date in New York Fraud Case
> 
> 
> Former Trump White House strategist Steve Bannon was given a November 2023 trial date on charges he defrauded contributors to a privately funded US-Mexico border wall out of more than $15 million.
> ...


Hows that Clinton Foundation working out?
Hunter....Burissma? Do you see a tie between the Ukraine and the Bidens? Billions have gone into the abyss there. Billions of dollars worth of Arms left in Afghanistan....you ok with all this?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Redlands Okie said:


> Sad part is that it seems unusual to see the plant management prosecuted for the illegal hiring. Add some serious fines to get the money people attention and things might change.


Bravo! 

Ten years each count.

To ownership!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There are enough stories like this to start a thread with daily posts dedicated to this nonsense.
Twice-deported, MS-13 gang suspect on El Salvador's most wanted list arrested in Virginia


----------



## dr doright (Sep 15, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> It isn't the dirt under our feet, it is the mindset that made this country so appealing.
> There is a little irony in that we have attempted to force our mindset onto other governments countless times without success; in fact, we are hated for it.


The dirt under our feed is not going to be worth anything if our insane government keeps allowing the world to flow in unchecked! The mindset that made this country great is still with us but is disappearing fast. Just like God does not force people to obey His laws, freedom cannot be forced upon people. If we allow all the people with courage and a thirst for freedom to come here, who is left in their home country to make it more courageous and free?


----------



## dr doright (Sep 15, 2011)

nodak3 said:


> It isn't just this administration given over to reprobate minds, sadly. The previous one seems to think they are the equal of God, claims to be clairvoyant, and speaks with an unspeakably filthy mouth.
> 
> As to shipping the illegal aliens to non border states, bring on the transportation or stop them from entering. Every time NYC whines over how many they are getting I think they should stop and consider what they consider smaller towns (in comparison) like El Paso to handle.
> 
> ...


If people voted according to a person's accomplishments and policies instead of how they spoke we would not be in the mess we are in now! Of course, you have to have a media that makes those accomplishments and policies known insteading of focusing on language. But then, we do, but some people do not pay attention to it.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

On the other hand, how people speak shows their character. You will not get good policies out of a person with an evil heart. It may appear good for a while if they are doing policies you approve of, but will come back to bite you in the hind end in time.

I'll say it again: the American people deserve better candidates for the highest federal office than we have had in many years. Last election was basically trying to decide the lesser of two evils, or who is less depraved.

Less depraved is still depraved, and you simply cannot trust people with evil characters.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

nodak3 said:


> On the other hand, how people speak shows their character. You will not get good policies out of a person with an evil heart. It may appear good for a while if they are doing policies you approve of, but will come back to bite you in the hind end in time.
> 
> I'll say it again: the American people deserve better candidates for the highest federal office than we have had in many years. Last election was basically trying to decide the lesser of two evils, or who is less depraved.
> 
> Less depraved is still depraved, and you simply cannot trust people with evil characters.



While I appreciate what you're trying to say, I do disagree with part of it — the "moral" dimension. Since morals are supposed to be absolute, they cannot, by definition, exist.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I consider you a centrist



If you mean politically "centrist", then, you're absolutely correct, though I'm slightly left of centre on social issues


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

colourfastt said:


> If you mean politically "centrist"


I didn't


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

My mama had a couple of familiar sayings: if they will cheat with you they will cheat on you, and once a cheater always a cheater.

So looking at how candidates live their personal lives, and listening to what they tell you right up front they do, is important. 

Issue "A" might be the most important one to me, and candidate numero uno might promise to do just what I want. But if they have cheated on their spouse, make no bones about immoral behavior, get caught in lies or income tax fraud or shady business practices (sounds like both the red and blue, huh?) why in the world would I trust them to vote they way they promise, or fulfill their campaign promises?

I want a clean slate from dog catcher to potus. Someone with integrity this go around.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

It’s not likely to happen, bit it sure would be nice.


----------

